# Package Overload



## elelegido

As the package drone wheeled the rack over to my car yesterday, he said,

- "Let me know how many packages you have before you leave"
- "You don't know how many there are?"
- "No. We didn't get round to counting them"

Whatever. There were 42 on the rack, which I knew would be too many to do within the block time given the distance of the drop area from the warehouse. As I worked the block, it did turn out that I would not finish on time. I also would have to go back to the warehouse because I had some non-deliverables. If I completed the deliveries and then went back to the warehouse I would finish probably an hour after the scheduled block end. I don't work for free or do volunteer work; I need to be paid for all work that I do. So, 25 minutes before the block was scheduled to finish I stopped delivering and headed back to the warehouse. I arrived back at the warehouse exactly at the end of the block, 3pm, and unloaded the packages.

The way I see it, Amazon purchases 3 hour blocks of my time and I give them 3 hour blocks of my time. If they give me an amount of packages that will take more than 3 hours, then they get the packages back. If there were an option for them to purchase additional time from me when I'm out delivering a route I would consider that, but there isn't.


----------



## Memorex

Never happened. I have a SUV and only do 4 hr. blocks. I average 2-2.5 hours per block. Don't understand what takes folks so long.


----------



## elelegido

Memorex said:


> Never happened. I have a SUV and only do 4 hr. blocks. I average 2-2.5 hours per block. Don't understand what takes folks so long.


It all depends who is on shift in the warehouse. Some of the drones seem to overload the blocks; some don't. I had one three hour block where I was done in an hour. Most can be done in the time allowed. But occasionally they'll try to sneak a big one in.

Not sure what vehicle size has to do with any of this.


----------



## nighthawk398

elelegido said:


> It all depends who is on shift in the warehouse. Some of the drones seem to overload the blocks; some don't. I had one three hour block where I was done in an hour. Most can be done in the time allowed. But occasionally they'll try to sneak a big one in.
> 
> Not sure what vehicle size has to do with any of this.


So if it takes 2 hrs to deliver do you expect to still get paid 3 hrs? It goes both ways sir


----------



## tone17

Amazon:
Hello,

On February 26, 2017, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up.

If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].

Thank you for using Amazon Flex! 
Best regards,

Me:
It took me over a half hour to get out of the warehouse. It was backed up and one of the totes was missing from the rack. They made me wait while they found it. If someone had not misplaced the tote, I would have completed the route before needing to return for my next block. This is not my fault.

Amazon:
Hello,

We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination.

Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up. A block is a batch of packages that is expected to take a certain number of hours to deliver and can vary in duration. While all blocks should be completed within their allocated time, some blocks may finish earlier or later.

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.

Best regards,
Karuna P


----------



## elelegido

nighthawk398 said:


> So if it takes 2 hrs to deliver do you expect to still get paid 3 hrs? It goes both ways sir


As I said, Amazon purchases three hour blocks of my time from me. Three hours' work for three hours' pay - that is the deal offered by them and what I accept. However, of course they are free to give me work which occupies the full three hours or any lesser amount of time, at their discretion.

Thanks for the sir, though. Very deferential.



tone17 said:


> Amazon:
> Hello,
> 
> On February 26, 2017, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up.
> 
> If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].
> 
> Thank you for using Amazon Flex!
> Best regards,
> 
> Me:
> It took me over a half hour to get out of the warehouse. It was backed up and one of the totes was missing from the rack. They made me wait while they found it. If someone had not misplaced the tote, I would have completed the route before needing to return for my next block. This is not my fault.
> 
> Amazon:
> Hello,
> 
> We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination.
> 
> Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up. A block is a batch of packages that is expected to take a certain number of hours to deliver and can vary in duration. While all blocks should be completed within their allocated time, some blocks may finish earlier or later.
> 
> We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.
> 
> Best regards,
> Karuna P


Interesting. I had a feeling this would be Amazon's position. So, not a good job if you need to be able to finish at a certain time, as in if you have to pick kids up from school or have to start another job or have other, non-negotiable arrival times. Not very Flex-ible it seems.


----------



## tone17

elelegido said:


> Interesting. I had a feeling this would be Amazon's position. So, not a good job if you need to be able to finish at a certain time, as in if you have to pick kids up from school or have to start another job or have other, non-negotiable arrival times. Not very Flex-ible it seems.


I have returned packages once before, 3 months ago, and did not get any message that time.


----------



## elelegido

tone17 said:


> I have returned packages once before, 3 months ago, and did not get any message that time.


On that block there were a lot of apartment deliveries. I couldn't be bothered to look for each package due to almost all apartment deliveries being non-deliverable, so I just rang the bell on each and then went on to the next one when there was no reply. So I marked all the non-deliverables as "could not complete - past time limit" or whatever that option is.

No delivery blocks available for me today, surprise surprise! I don't think my career with Amazon is going to be a long one.

To the people above who voted for "I finish the deliveries for free" - what if you have a block from 3-6 and then another at 6-9? If you have packages left from the 3-6, do you just take them back out on the 6-9 and hope that you'll have time to do all of them before the 9pm time limit?


----------



## Randompanzy

Unless you get a 2 hour block or a really awful afternoon 3 hour block this rarely happens. Sometimes you really have to hustle to get them done but I've only had 2 times I went over and that was because I accidently picked up a package in a different zone super far away


----------



## Placebo17

tone17 said:


> Amazon:
> Hello,
> 
> On February 26, 2017, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up.
> 
> If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].
> 
> Thank you for using Amazon Flex!
> Best regards,
> 
> Me:
> It took me over a half hour to get out of the warehouse. It was backed up and one of the totes was missing from the rack. They made me wait while they found it. If someone had not misplaced the tote, I would have completed the route before needing to return for my next block. This is not my fault.
> 
> Amazon:
> Hello,
> 
> We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination.
> 
> Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up. A block is a batch of packages that is expected to take a certain number of hours to deliver and can vary in duration. While all blocks should be completed within their allocated time, some blocks may finish earlier or later.
> 
> We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.
> 
> Best regards,
> Karuna P


This is from Ridesharedashboard blog:

*"Undelivered Packages at the end of my Amazon Flex Block?*

I definitively know that you need to return these packages to the warehouse after your Amazon Flex block is done. If you have multiple blocks in a row, you will return the packages at the end of your overall shift. That means that you will need to drive back to the warehouse in your own time. However, the main fact is that you need to return the packages you haven't delivered. This is really important. Make sure to call into Amazon Flex driver support and note that you couldn't finish delivering the packages due to either the number of stops, traffic or anything else you can mention. You will then typically return the packages back to the warehouse.

_*Remember that you are only covered insurance-wise when you are working during your shift. If you work outside of your shift, Amazon Flex won't cover you if you have issues. You can't work for Amazon Flex outside of your scheduled shift.*_

I have heard that Amazon has been getting in trouble lately for making Amazon flex drivers work beyond their shifts. This has becoming so much of a problem lately that dispatch has been ending Amazon flex driver shift early (on Prime Now), while paying them for the rest of their shift. This means that they won't be forced to make deliveries. An example of this is when an Amazon flex driver returns to the warehouse about 30 minutes before the end of their shift. Normally, you just wait around until your time is up. Now, they are ending their shifts because Amazon Flex drivers can't reasonably deliver anything in their time remaining.

I have spoken to many drivers and some noted that they don't mind working a few minutes beyond their scheduled shift if they have just one last delivery. However, they will return their packages to the warehouse if they still have many deliveries left."

If you're assigned for 3 hours and you're not done. After the third hour, you're on your own. The Amazon Flex insurance doesn't cover after your shift is over so I don't know why that Karuna chick is trying to bully you into finishing blocks passed your schedule. What if something major happens after your schedule and Flex insurance doesn't cover since it was beyond the 3rd or the 4th hour of your schedule? What would Karuna say then? You should really look into their insurance policy and if they say otherwise, you should hire a lawyer.


----------



## Randompanzy

Placebo17 said:


> This is from Ridesharedashboard blog:
> 
> *"Undelivered Packages at the end of my Amazon Flex Block?*
> 
> I definitively know that you need to return these packages to the warehouse after your Amazon Flex block is done. If you have multiple blocks in a row, you will return the packages at the end of your overall shift. That means that you will need to drive back to the warehouse in your own time. However, the main fact is that you need to return the packages you haven't delivered. This is really important. Make sure to call into Amazon Flex driver support and note that you couldn't finish delivering the packages due to either the number of stops, traffic or anything else you can mention. You will then typically return the packages back to the warehouse.
> 
> _*Remember that you are only covered insurance-wise when you are working during your shift. If you work outside of your shift, Amazon Flex won't cover you if you have issues. You can't work for Amazon Flex outside of your scheduled shift.*_
> 
> I have heard that Amazon has been getting in trouble lately for making Amazon flex drivers work beyond their shifts. This has becoming so much of a problem lately that dispatch has been ending Amazon flex driver shift early (on Prime Now), while paying them for the rest of their shift. This means that they won't be forced to make deliveries. An example of this is when an Amazon flex driver returns to the warehouse about 30 minutes before the end of their shift. Normally, you just wait around until your time is up. Now, they are ending their shifts because Amazon Flex drivers can't reasonably deliver anything in their time remaining.
> 
> I have spoken to many drivers and some noted that they don't mind working a few minutes beyond their scheduled shift if they have just one last delivery. However, they will return their packages to the warehouse if they still have many deliveries left."
> 
> If you're assigned for 3 hours and you're not done. After the third hour, you're on your own. The Amazon Flex insurance doesn't cover after your shift is over so I don't know why that Karuna chick is trying to bully you into finishing blocks passed your schedule. What if something major happens after your schedule and Flex insurance doesn't cover since it was beyond the 3rd or the 4th hour of your schedule? What would Karuna say then? You should really look into their insurance policy and if they say otherwise, you should hire a lawyer.


I would find it extremely hard to believe if you are deliving packages even after the block has expired that you aren't covered under insurance. Even if the terms of service say that's the case there is no way amazon would win that in court


----------



## jester121

Placebo17 said:


> This is from Ridesharedashboard blog:
> 
> *"Undelivered Packages at the end of my Amazon Flex Block?*
> 
> I definitively know that you need to return these packages to the warehouse after your Amazon Flex block is done. If you have multiple blocks in a row, you will return the packages at the end of your overall shift. That means that you will need to drive back to the warehouse in your own time. However, the main fact is that you need to return the packages you haven't delivered. This is really important. Make sure to call into Amazon Flex driver support and note that you couldn't finish delivering the packages due to either the number of stops, traffic or anything else you can mention. You will then typically return the packages back to the warehouse.
> 
> _*Remember that you are only covered insurance-wise when you are working during your shift. If you work outside of your shift, Amazon Flex won't cover you if you have issues. You can't work for Amazon Flex outside of your scheduled shift.*_
> 
> I have heard that Amazon has been getting in trouble lately for making Amazon flex drivers work beyond their shifts. This has becoming so much of a problem lately that dispatch has been ending Amazon flex driver shift early (on Prime Now), while paying them for the rest of their shift. This means that they won't be forced to make deliveries. An example of this is when an Amazon flex driver returns to the warehouse about 30 minutes before the end of their shift. Normally, you just wait around until your time is up. Now, they are ending their shifts because Amazon Flex drivers can't reasonably deliver anything in their time remaining.
> 
> I have spoken to many drivers and some noted that they don't mind working a few minutes beyond their scheduled shift if they have just one last delivery. However, they will return their packages to the warehouse if they still have many deliveries left."
> 
> If you're assigned for 3 hours and you're not done. After the third hour, you're on your own. The Amazon Flex insurance doesn't cover after your shift is over so I don't know why that Karuna chick is trying to bully you into finishing blocks passed your schedule. What if something major happens after your schedule and Flex insurance doesn't cover since it was beyond the 3rd or the 4th hour of your schedule? What would Karuna say then? You should really look into their insurance policy and if they say otherwise, you should hire a lawyer.


Rumor, innuendo, and conjecture... what does "I've spoken to many drivers" and "I've heard that Amazon _has been getting in trouble lately_" even mean?

Absolutely nothing.

The emails they send out for increased prices even now say "... _*estimated *_to take 3 hours" in them.

Has anyone actually checked to see what the agreement says about insurance coverage? My phone isn't handy but I'm thinking Amazon has a few buildings full of pretty decent lawyers, who aren't likely to get hoodwinked playing scumball. This isn't Uber we're talking about, ferchrissakes....


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Randompanzy said:


> I would find it extremely hard to believe if you are deliving packages even after the block has expired that you aren't covered under insurance. Even if the terms of service say that's the case there is no way amazon would win that in court


Same here. It doesn't make sense, especially given you're still on the app (though, for whatever it's worth, it shows you getting payed after the scheduled time is over).


----------



## Placebo17

jester121 said:


> Rumor, innuendo, and conjecture... what does "I've spoken to many drivers" and "I've heard that Amazon _has been getting in trouble lately_" even mean?
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> The emails they send out for increased prices even now say "... _*estimated *_to take 3 hours" in them.
> 
> Has anyone actually checked to see what the agreement says about insurance coverage? My phone isn't handy but I'm thinking Amazon has a few buildings full of pretty decent lawyers, who aren't likely to get hoodwinked playing scumball. This isn't Uber we're talking about, ferchrissakes....


I'm pretty sure FedEx had few buildings full of pretty decent lawyers also but they lost to lawyers hired by bunch of independent contractors. If you've already accepted defeat, you've aready lost. It's ironic how you bring up conjecture but you're ultimately doing the same thing.

Do you even know why Amazon uses independent contractors? It's not because they think you're a great guy and they like you. When they schedule you for three hours, you are under contract for three hours, not 3 hours and 30 minutes or 4 hours. Keep working overtime and take risks without knowing the truth. Do you know why Amazon makes all this abstract? It's because they want the people that don't know to work for free.



Randompanzy said:


> I would find it extremely hard to believe if you are deliving packages even after the block has expired that you aren't covered under insurance. Even if the terms of service say that's the case there is no way amazon would win that in court


LOL... You're kidding right? Of course Amazon would win.


----------



## Placebo17

I would like to add... When I say all this, I don't mean you can work at a snail's pace and return packages every time you're scheduled. I'm pretty sure, if you do this, you'll get deactivated since you suck. But what I'm saying is if you work at a normal pace and you can't finish delivering, you have the right to return the packages after your scheduled time.


----------



## jester121

Placebo17 said:


> Do you even know why Amazon uses independent contractors? It's not because they think you're a great guy and they like you. When they schedule you for three hours, you are under contract for three hours, not 3 hours and 30 minutes or 4 hours. Keep working overtime and take risks without knowing the truth. Do you know why Amazon makes all this abstract? It's because they want the people that don't know to work for free.


Uh no. They're scheduling you for a block, estimated to take X hours to complete. There's no overtime.

And your BS about insurance coverage is also 100% wrong, check the terms in the app to see -- in every case, it refers to "when using Amazon Flex to deliver packages, pick up packages, and return undelivered packages back to a designated location." Not conjecture -- that's the terms, in writing, plain as day.


----------



## DriverX

elelegido said:


> As the package drone wheeled the rack over to my car yesterday, he said,
> 
> - "Let me know how many packages you have before you leave"
> - "You don't know how many there are?"
> - "No. We didn't get round to counting them"
> 
> Whatever. There were 42 on the rack, which I knew would be too many to do within the block time given the distance of the drop area from the warehouse. As I worked the block, it did turn out that I would not finish on time. I also would have to go back to the warehouse because I had some non-deliverables. If I completed the deliveries and then went back to the warehouse I would finish probably an hour after the scheduled block end. I don't work for free or do volunteer work; I need to be paid for all work that I do. So, 25 minutes before the block was scheduled to finish I stopped delivering and headed back to the warehouse. I arrived back at the warehouse exactly at the end of the block, 3pm, and unloaded the packages.
> 
> The way I see it, Amazon purchases 3 hour blocks of my time and I give them 3 hour blocks of my time. If they give me an amount of packages that will take more than 3 hours, then they get the packages back. If there were an option for them to purchase additional time from me when I'm out delivering a route I would consider that, but there isn't.


It depends, is it easier and less miles to do a couple extra stops at the end of the route time or drive back to the warehouse?

If your going to have to drive back to the warehouse make sure you start that trip with enough time to get there before your block time is over because you are only covered by Amazon insurance for that time.

Sounds like you migh be too cautious in your deliveries. I rarely almost never return a pax because I couldn't deliver it. I;ll find a place to leave it ad if its a locked business I go next door and ask them to hold it and I leave a note. Most receptionists are used to this and don't have a problem holding a pax for their neighbor business, quid pro quo.



nighthawk398 said:


> So if it takes 2 hrs to deliver do you expect to still get paid 3 hrs? It goes both ways sir


Yes I expect to get paid. the CONTRACT is for a set dollar amount. they can't change that.



tone17 said:


> Amazon:
> Hello,
> 
> On February 26, 2017, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up.
> 
> If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].
> 
> Thank you for using Amazon Flex!
> Best regards,
> 
> Me:
> It took me over a half hour to get out of the warehouse. It was backed up and one of the totes was missing from the rack. They made me wait while they found it. If someone had not misplaced the tote, I would have completed the route before needing to return for my next block. This is not my fault.
> 
> Amazon:
> Hello,
> 
> We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination.
> 
> Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up. A block is a batch of packages that is expected to take a certain number of hours to deliver and can vary in duration. While all blocks should be completed within their allocated time, some blocks may finish earlier or later.
> 
> We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.
> 
> Best regards,
> Karuna P


Well this flies in the face of what the warehouse blue vest have told me. They say to bring them back and I have read fro someone on here that they actally have to allow enough time on the route to get back to the warehouse in case of undeliverables.

But, just because that is how they are supposed to operate doesn't mean they always do.

I'm surprised they would put that in writing. Because when talking to the blue vests about routes that are too far to complete in the time allotted more than once have they said the routes are created for the time to complete them. and that if it goes over that time we should bring them back.

THe key language is that they expect you to deliver all that you pick up. SO leave them on the rack without scanning them. If they ask why tell them you are all full up.

THose apt deliveries though, I would have just left them at the door. I think its better to take the chance that it gets stolen than have to bring it back to the ranch.


----------



## tone17

DriverX said:


> It depends, is it easier and less miles to do a couple extra stops at the end of the route time or drive back to the warehouse?
> 
> If your going to have to drive back to the warehouse make sure you start that trip with enough time to get there before your block time is over because you are only covered by Amazon insurance for that time.
> 
> Sounds like you migh be too cautious in your deliveries. I rarely almost never return a pax because I couldn't deliver it. I;ll find a place to leave it ad if its a locked business I go next door and ask them to hold it and I leave a note. Most receptionists are used to this and don't have a problem holding a pax for their neighbor business, quid pro quo.
> 
> Yes I expect to get paid. the CONTRACT is for a set dollar amount. they can't change that.
> 
> Well this flies in the face of what the warehouse blue vest have told me. They say to bring them back and I have read fro someone on here that they actally have to allow enough time on the route to get back to the warehouse in case of undeliverables.
> 
> But, just because that is how they are supposed to operate doesn't mean they always do.
> 
> I'm surprised they would put that in writing. Because when talking to the blue vests about routes that are too far to complete in the time allotted more than once have they said the routes are created for the time to complete them. and that if it goes over that time we should bring them back.
> 
> THe key language is that they expect you to deliver all that you pick up. SO leave them on the rack without scanning them. If they ask why tell them you are all full up.
> 
> THose apt deliveries though, I would have just left them at the door. I think its better to take the chance that it gets stolen than have to bring it back to the ranch.


When I returned them no one acted like it was a big deal. The thing that pisses me off is that I had to waste like 45 minutes picking up because someone put a tote on the wrong rack. First they made me go double check that scanned all the totes, then the blue vest came over and look in my Rogue to see if they were in there. Then she started looking around for the tote. It was on a different rack. I almost always finish in 2 hours or less. What was I supposed to do? Cancel my second block less than 45 min? Then I would have got an e-mail for that. They expect my to give up $54 because one of their monkeys put a tote on the wrong rack. If it is their fault I will continue returning them to the warehouse.


----------



## DriverX

tone17 said:


> When I returned them no one acted like it was a big deal. The thing that pisses me off is that I had to waste like 45 minutes picking up because someone put a tote on the wrong rack. First they made me go double check that scanned all the totes, then the blue vest came over and look in my Rogue to see if they were in there. Then she started looking around for the tote. It was on a different rack. I almost always finish in 2 hours or less. What was I supposed to do? Cancel my second block less than 45 min? Then I would have got an e-mail for that. They expect my to give up $54 because one of their monkeys put a tote on the wrong rack. If it is their fault I will continue returning them to the warehouse.


yes you should continuing returning them when this happens.

now heres a way to avoid the problem:

pay attention to whats in the totes you scan. if they are all going to another area obviously off the intended route don't scan them and tell the vest you won't take them. If you have already scanned them you can cancel the whole route before swiping finished. It removes all scanned pax from the list and allows yo to start scanning again. I've done this when I noticed that a pax was obviously wrong after scanning it. Can't remeber the exact steps I took through the app to cancel the route but it wasn't hard to figure out. THe first time I did it I thoght it would forfeit the block bt it didn't, it just removed all scanned pax and let me continue scanning.


----------



## tone17

DriverX said:


> yes you should continuing returning them when this happens.
> 
> now heres a way to avoid the problem:
> 
> pay attention to whats in the totes you scan. if they are all going to another area obviously off the intended route don't scan them and tell the vest you won't take them. If you have already scanned them you can cancel the whole route before swiping finished. It removes all scanned pax from the list and allows yo to start scanning again. I've done this when I noticed that a pax was obviously wrong after scanning it. Can't remeber the exact steps I took through the app to cancel the route but it wasn't hard to figure out. THe first time I did it I thoght it would forfeit the block bt it didn't, it just removed all scanned pax and let me continue scanning.


No, the tote was missing from my rack. When I went to check out, I was 17 packages short.


----------



## DriverX

tone17 said:


> No, the tote was missing from my rack. When I went to check out, I was 17 packages short.


Drive off without it then. I don't know how they run your warehouse but the blocks are never 'short' for mine. THey are what they are you take whats on the rack and go. No one looks through our car to see what we have before we leave.

If they blow it and don't put a tote on the rack, not your fault. don't tell them! just leave LOL


----------



## tone17

We have to check out here. They don't check your car, normally. They just check the number you have scanned against the number you are supposed to have in the computer. And if you are missing one they have you go look for it. Most of the time, if you are missing something, it might just be one or two that need to be rescanned. This time I was missing a whole bag. So they made me wait till it was found. Maybe they thought I was trying to steal it. I don't know.


----------



## DriverX

tone17 said:


> We have to check out here. They don't check your car, normally. They just check the number you have scanned against the number you are supposed to have in the computer. And if you are missing one they have you go look for it. Most of the time, if you are missing something, it might just be one or two that need to be rescanned. This time I was missing a whole bag. So they made me wait till it was found. Maybe they thought I was trying to steal it. I don't know.


ugh, sounds awful there. Sketchy Vegas drivers must not be trusted.


----------



## Placebo17

jester121 said:


> Uh no. They're scheduling you for a block, estimated to take X hours to complete. There's no overtime.
> 
> And your BS about insurance coverage is also 100% wrong, check the terms in the app to see -- in every case, it refers to "when using Amazon Flex to deliver packages, pick up packages, and return undelivered packages back to a designated location." Not conjecture -- that's the terms, in writing, plain as day.


LOL No conjecture? Why don't you show me clear proof. A link to your statements?

Anyway, you're a good slave to Amazon. Keep it up.


----------



## jester121

Placebo17 said:


> LOL No conjecture? Why don't you show me clear proof. A link to your statements?


A link to a screen on a smartphone app? Sorry, not worth my effort. Any Flex driver who cares to see what's what already has the app and they can go tappity-tap-tap their way to enlightenment, same as you can -- it's right there in the help section of the app.



tone17 said:


> We have to check out here. They don't check your car, normally. They just check the number you have scanned against the number you are supposed to have in the computer. And if you are missing one they have you go look for it. Most of the time, if you are missing something, it might just be one or two that need to be rescanned. This time I was missing a whole bag. So they made me wait till it was found. Maybe they thought I was trying to steal it. I don't know.


At our warehouse they just ask for your route code and then check the package count you tell them shows in your app vs. what their computer says should be there. If the number doesn't match they just ask if you know how to add a package on the fly, and send you on your way.

Although, I suppose one could just as easily add up the numbers on the cart sheet and report that's how many you scanned, and take home some random boxes. Of crap.


----------



## tone17

Yes that is what they do here, but some do ask to see the number in the app.


----------



## Placebo17

jester121 said:


> A link to a screen on a smartphone app? Sorry, not worth my effort. Any Flex driver who cares to see what's what already has the app and they can go tappity-tap-tap their way to enlightenment, same as you can -- it's right there in the help section of the app.


Do you even know the meaning of conjecture?

It's not as clear as you think it is, hence it's a conjecture. Bottom line, it's your opinion, your interpretation... Like I've mentioned previously, do you know the real reason why they make it so ambiguous? It's because people like you won't understand and assume everything is covered.

If Amazon wanted to make things transparent, they'd provide a link to the insurance policy but they won't. It's deliberately done this way.

Until you see the actual policy written by Zurich American Insurance Company, it's all a "*CONJECTURE*".


----------



## jester121

Placebo17 said:


> Until you see the actual policy written by Zurich American Insurance Company, it's all a "*CONJECTURE*".


Grasping at straws now, I see... apparently you finally went and did some reading on your own. If you did read a copy of the actual insurance policy, next you'd complain that it wasn't marked with a seal and notarized, I suppose....

You do realize, don't you, that you're using some click-bait rideshare blog as your definitive source for your degrading personal attacks on people, and whatever you call this vendetta against Amazon? And that's apparently held in higher regard for you than the official terms of service from one of the parties of the contract (Amazon).... yeah, okay.

Given a choice between taking advice from you or using common sense.... well, it's pretty simple.


----------



## Placebo17

Don't try to change the subject. It's not as clear as you put it. Hence it's a conjecture. When you sign a contract, do you read the fine print or do you just assume what they tell you? You're the type that never reads the fine print but complains at the end. I'm the type that reads the fine print and tell people like you about the fine print... Anyway, keep on trolling, you haven't a clue what's on the policy.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Yep, you have the right idea don't work more than 3 hours, from the time your block starts until your last delivery or return of packages. If your an hour away and have 20 packages left with only an hour left in the block , what do u do ? Head back to the facility. This is of course not the best course of action if you live out of the way of the facility and only have a few deliveries left , might as well deliver them as fast as possible and head home.


----------



## chopstick

If I have a second block, and I already have undeliverables then generally what I do is I just mark any apartments or other pain in the asses as undeliverable, finish off the residentials and then head to the warehouse for my 2nd block. Unless I'm ahead of schedule, in which case I'll try to deliver the rest anyway. But if I'm already running late, then yeah, it's back to the warehouse for my 2nd block - I'm not gonna miss my 2nd block because amazon put too many packages in my freakin' cart. I haven't gotten any nasty emails yet.


----------



## Solo1

We just have to be smart at the doc/WH/FC ... At our WH Kent BF15 ... in the morning they always have a sheet taped in eyesight of the zones and number of pax in that zone ... If you have a pax that is not on that sheet DO NOT SCAN OR TAKE ... That pax could be your last delivery from hell ... It might shoot you you 15 miles in any direction ... If it's clear that you have pax that are not on your route and the vests says take it anyway, refuse to , let them know it's not on your route and move on ... I once overheard a female driver tell a vest that she was leaving half her load here because she wasn't going to drive illegally by not being able to see out her rear view window ... She was driving a MINI ... And she left those pax ... I have also seen Vests try to pawn a larger pax on a guy from another route because he had a suv ... DON'T DO IT ... If you happen to not have a zone sheet, I usually would sort all my pax before I scan it and If i see a zone with only 1 delivery, I assume it was missorted and it stays ... In the morning I get about 50 pax for 4hr blocks with 3-4 zones ... I use a foldable dolly that speeds things ... I keep a second GPS on, that speeds things up ... I do everything in MY power to earn more and deliver smooth manner ... I specifically do not deliver past 5pm because the dark makes things more difficult ... I take the earliest morning block in order to get a midday block to be done ... I always assume I will have to go back to the WH but I choose my WH because I have to pass it to go home anyway ... It's 15mins from my house .... I also have the option to work out of another WH, but I don't because its further away and IF i have to return to that WH I would be pissed ... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Solo1 said:


> We just have to be smart at the doc/WH/FC ... At our WH Kent BF15 ... in the morning they always have a sheet taped in eyesight of the zones and number of pax in that zone ... If you have a pax that is not on that sheet DO NOT SCAN OR TAKE ... That pax could be your last delivery from hell ... It might shoot you you 15 miles in any direction ... If it's clear that you have pax that are not on your route and the vests says take it anyway, refuse to , let them know it's not on your route and move on ... I once overheard a female driver tell a vest that she was leaving half her load here because she wasn't going to drive illegally by not being able to see out her rear view window ... She was driving a MINI ... And she left those pax ... I have also seen Vests try to pawn a larger pax on a guy from another route because he had a suv ... DON'T DO IT ... If you happen to not have a zone sheet, I usually would sort all my pax before I scan it and If i see a zone with only 1 delivery, I assume it was missorted and it stays ... In the morning I get about 50 pax for 4hr blocks with 3-4 zones ... I use a foldable dolly that speeds things ... I keep a second GPS on, that speeds things up ... I do everything in MY power to earn more and deliver smooth manner ... I specifically do not deliver past 5pm because the dark makes things more difficult ... I take the earliest morning block in order to get a midday block to be done ... I always assume I will have to go back to the WH but I choose my WH because I have to pass it to go home anyway ... It's 15mins from my house .... I also have the option to work out of another WH, but I don't because its further away and IF i have to return to that WH I would be pissed ... Just my 2 cents.


For a moment I wondered what you were talking about with pax on Amazon Flex; then I realised you were using pax to mean packages.


----------



## Solo1

The Gift of Fish said:


> For a moment I wondered what you were talking about with pax on Amazon Flex; then I realised you were using pax to mean packages.


Sorry for the confusion ... I know its a UBER word , but seems to work well as Packages as well ... Maybe even better IMHO ... smile


----------



## nighthawk398

It's doesn't get dark here til 830 and our 430 shifts here are same day orders usually done in 2 to 3 hrs get paid for 4


----------



## Solo1

nighthawk398 said:


> It's doesn't get dark here til 830 and our 430 shifts here are same day orders usually done in 2 to 3 hrs get paid for 4


I was speaking in general ... Now it gets dark about the same time here ... But just make it a habit to get in and get out ... lol ... I know it's all about each individual's availabilities ... I just think its cool to be able to pull in gigs to pay off school loans, car payments, vacation trips etc. without turning your life upside down ... People talk about Uber and Lyft and getting tips .... I rather deal with a box that don't talk and finish a block early than deal with a funky drunk individual puking in my car and then gives me a 1 star rating cuz they had to pay a clean up fee.


----------



## andvhbk

If you have just 20 minutes left and the WH is 15 minutes away, then you should head back.
If those last destination is close to your home then think about finishing it.
If you really have to return to the WH, then try to limit the "too late to deliver reason". I think 1-2 should be fine.
If you have email that telling you have not deliver all the package, then it is not the end of the world yet. Things happen on the road, not every day like that. Don't worry


----------



## Bygosh

nighthawk398 said:


> So if it takes 2 hrs to deliver do you expect to still get paid 3 hrs? It goes both ways sir


Yes it's contract work. If you and a plumber agree 1k and 3 days to fix some pipes and then they finish in 2 days does the plumber refund you? Hell no, same thing here each block is a new contract.


----------



## gaj

I am of the opinion that if I go over time on a route, I suck it up and finish it.

Of course, I usually finish 4 hour blocks in 3 hours and 3 hour blocks in 2-2.5 hours. I think I have gone over 2-3 times in hundreds of routes.

Mostly because the warehouse is the opposite direction from my home. Doesn't make sense to waste the gas to bring back a few packages when I can finish up the route in an extra 10-20 minutes.

If you routinely take the full amount of time (or more) to deliver, either you have extremely bad luck in routes or you are doing this too slowly.

Also keep in mind that if you routinely bring back packages at the end of a route, you will most likely get deactivated. Effectively, you are making Amazon pay double to deliver all the packages you bring back.

g

I also check the zone codes (morning blocks) or cart code (same day afternoon blocks) to make sure that I only take the packages I am supposed to. Never had pushback from blue vests about not taking mis-sorted packages.

In the rare case of accidentally scanning a mis-sort, they will still take it back. Unfortunately, it still appears on your itinerary until they scan it back into the warehouse or another driver scans it. Fortunately the few times this has happened, it went away before my shift end 

g


----------



## Brandon Wilson

Placebo17 said:


> This is from Ridesharedashboard blog:
> 
> *"Undelivered Packages at the end of my Amazon Flex Block?*
> 
> I definitively know that you need to return these packages to the warehouse after your Amazon Flex block is done. If you have multiple blocks in a row, you will return the packages at the end of your overall shift. That means that you will need to drive back to the warehouse in your own time. However, the main fact is that you need to return the packages you haven't delivered. This is really important. Make sure to call into Amazon Flex driver support and note that you couldn't finish delivering the packages due to either the number of stops, traffic or anything else you can mention. You will then typically return the packages back to the warehouse.
> 
> _*Remember that you are only covered insurance-wise when you are working during your shift. If you work outside of your shift, Amazon Flex won't cover you if you have issues. You can't work for Amazon Flex outside of your scheduled shift.*_
> 
> I have heard that Amazon has been getting in trouble lately for making Amazon flex drivers work beyond their shifts. This has becoming so much of a problem lately that dispatch has been ending Amazon flex driver shift early (on Prime Now), while paying them for the rest of their shift. This means that they won't be forced to make deliveries. An example of this is when an Amazon flex driver returns to the warehouse about 30 minutes before the end of their shift. Normally, you just wait around until your time is up. Now, they are ending their shifts because Amazon Flex drivers can't reasonably deliver anything in their time remaining.
> 
> I have spoken to many drivers and some noted that they don't mind working a few minutes beyond their scheduled shift if they have just one last delivery. However, they will return their packages to the warehouse if they still have many deliveries left."
> 
> If you're assigned for 3 hours and you're not done. After the third hour, you're on your own. The Amazon Flex insurance doesn't cover after your shift is over so I don't know why that Karuna chick is trying to bully you into finishing blocks passed your schedule. What if something major happens after your schedule and Flex insurance doesn't cover since it was beyond the 3rd or the 4th hour of your schedule? What would Karuna say then? You should really look into their insurance policy and if they say otherwise, you should hire a lawyer.


So that's the reason no one on support will give me a straight answer on the topic of back to back blocks and returning packages...



gaj said:


> I am of the opinion that if I go over time on a route, I suck it up and finish it.
> 
> Of course, I usually finish 4 hour blocks in 3 hours and 3 hour blocks in 2-2.5 hours. I think I have gone over 2-3 times in hundreds of routes.
> 
> Mostly because the warehouse is the opposite direction from my home. Doesn't make sense to waste the gas to bring back a few packages when I can finish up the route in an extra 10-20 minutes.
> 
> If you routinely take the full amount of time (or more) to deliver, either you have extremely bad luck in routes or you are doing this too slowly.
> 
> Also keep in mind that if you routinely bring back packages at the end of a route, you will most likely get deactivated. Effectively, you are making Amazon pay double to deliver all the packages you bring back.
> 
> g
> 
> I also check the zone codes (morning blocks) or cart code (same day afternoon blocks) to make sure that I only take the packages I am supposed to. Never had pushback from blue vests about not taking mis-sorted packages.
> 
> In the rare case of accidentally scanning a mis-sort, they will still take it back. Unfortunately, it still appears on your itinerary until they scan it back into the warehouse or another driver scans it. Fortunately the few times this has happened, it went away before my shift end
> 
> g


You forgot about the lazy bastard who will load his stuff on to someone else cage. At my station people will literally carry off bags and hang them on someone else cage for them to deliver and drive off. It happened to me once and the blue vest chick with the attitude read out amazons policy word for word "if its in your cage you have to deliver it" blah blah... never mind that that isn't the issue... Anyway it added 90 minutes to my route with the first stop being 30 min away. I was not pleased at all. I'd have been done with 20 min to spare otherwise. Never saw that bastard again though.


----------



## Jackie N

I finish the deliveries and then email driver payments and ask them to extend my block to match the time of my last delivery so that I can be paid for the time over my block. I include a brief explanation as to why I could not complete my block on time. To date, they have never denied my request.

I also email driver payments and request a block extension on those occasions when I complete my block on time but then have to drive to the warehouse to return undeliverable packages. I'm not going to the warehouse for the fun of it. I'm doing it because returning the packages is a required part of the job, so I expect to be paid for it.


----------



## Frœsty

Jackie N said:


> I finish the deliveries and then email driver payments and ask them to extend my block to match the time of my last delivery so that I can be paid for the time over my block. I include a brief explanation as to why I could not complete my block on time. To date, they have never denied my request.
> 
> I also email driver payments and request a block extension on those occasions when I complete my block on time but then have to drive to the warehouse to return undeliverable packages. I'm not going to the warehouse for the fun of it. I'm doing it because returning the packages is a required part of the job, so I expect to be paid for it.


Finally!!! The third option...

This has been stated before. Welcome, JN.


----------



## chuck finley

tone17 said:


> Amazon:
> Hello,
> 
> On February 26, 2017, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up.
> 
> If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].
> 
> Thank you for using Amazon Flex!
> Best regards,
> 
> Me:
> It took me over a half hour to get out of the warehouse. It was backed up and one of the totes was missing from the rack. They made me wait while they found it. If someone had not misplaced the tote, I would have completed the route before needing to return for my next block. This is not my fault.
> 
> Amazon:
> Hello,
> 
> We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination.
> 
> Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up. A block is a batch of packages that is expected to take a certain number of hours to deliver and can vary in duration. While all blocks should be completed within their allocated time, some blocks may finish earlier or later.
> 
> We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.
> 
> Best regards,
> Karuna P


Just so you know Karuna P is an asshole.
this shithead Karuna P always says "We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination."


----------



## jester121

That's a bot.


----------



## chuck finley

jester121 said:


> That's a bot.


How do you know this shithead Amazon Karuna P is a bot?


----------



## Monkchoi

elelegido said:


> As the package drone wheeled the rack over to my car yesterday, he said,
> 
> - "Let me know how many packages you have before you leave"
> - "You don't know how many there are?"
> - "No. We didn't get round to counting them"
> 
> Whatever. There were 42 on the rack, which I knew would be too many to do within the block time given the distance of the drop area from the warehouse. As I worked the block, it did turn out that I would not finish on time. I also would have to go back to the warehouse because I had some non-deliverables. If I completed the deliveries and then went back to the warehouse I would finish probably an hour after the scheduled block end. I don't work for free or do volunteer work; I need to be paid for all work that I do. So, 25 minutes before the block was scheduled to finish I stopped delivering and headed back to the warehouse. I arrived back at the warehouse exactly at the end of the block, 3pm, and unloaded the packages.
> 
> The way I see it, Amazon purchases 3 hour blocks of my time and I give them 3 hour blocks of my time. If they give me an amount of packages that will take more than 3 hours, then they get the packages back. If there were an option for them to purchase additional time from me when I'm out delivering a route I would consider that, but there isn't.


Yesterday, I had 61 packages/4 hr block. This was my 9th time doing flex and by far, the worse experience ever. I had organized my package prior to the delivery and found out after 5 drop offs later, the proceeding drops had me searching all over my car for packages. I wasted more time looking for packages and running inefficient routes. Had several instances where the next drop was .02 miles down the same street but the drop takes me 3 + miles to another drop. Did I miss something during the scanning process at the warehouse? I ended up bringing 2 dozen packages back when I went 1 1/2 hr over my delivery block.


----------



## nighthawk398

Monkchoi said:


> Yesterday, I had 61 packages/4 hr block. This was my 9th time doing flex and by far, the worse experience ever. I had organized my package prior to the delivery and found out after 5 drop offs later, the proceeding drops had me searching all over my car for packages. I wasted more time looking for packages and running inefficient routes. Had several instances where the next drop was .02 miles down the same street but the drop takes me 3 + miles to another drop. Did I miss something during the scanning process at the warehouse? I ended up bringing 2 dozen packages back when I went 1 1/2 hr over my delivery block.


Sort alphabetically by street name


----------



## Monkchoi

nighthawk398 said:


> Sort alphabetically by street name


I usually sort it based on the route. Last delivery goes into the car first.


----------



## nighthawk398

Monkchoi said:


> I usually sort it based on the route. Last delivery goes into the car first.


I dont because sometimes route they provide is not logical


----------



## Monkchoi

nighthawk398 said:


> I dont because sometimes route they provide is not logical


Based on my horrendous experience yesterday. Illogical routes trump finding package (s). I happened to get both yesterday. Argh!


----------



## nighthawk398

Monkchoi said:


> Based on my horrendous experience yesterday. Illogical routes trump finding package (s). I happened to get both yesterday. Argh!


Exactly so in my big SUV I sort by columns alphabetically


----------



## oicu812

I sort all my packages by zones. Each zone occupies different sections of the car. The app tells you the size and type of package for the stop (only for single package stops; for multiple package stops, size classification only shows up during scan): envelope (small), envelope (medium), envelope (large), box (small), box (large), box (very large), etc. All the ones that say envelope are the brown ones. Ones that aren't classified as envelope or box with just a size given are ones that are in non-standard packaging, white bags, odd sized, plain manufacturer packaging, etc. Occasionally the size of the package in the app won't match the actual size of the package in your car.

I don't have time to sort packages by street names, ascending numbers of addresses, peoples' last names, men or women, etc. I'm in and out of the station in 10 minutes or less. If you're going to do some OCD sorting, load all of your packages and leave the station. Find some place to park and do your OCD thing. Don't occupy station space just because you need 30 minutes or more to figure shit out and examine each and every package with all of the packages spread out all over the ground. Load and GTFO!



Monkchoi said:


> Yesterday, I had 61 packages/4 hr block. This was my 9th time doing flex and by far, the worse experience ever. I had organized my package prior to the delivery and found out after 5 drop offs later, the proceeding drops had me searching all over my car for packages. I wasted more time looking for packages and running inefficient routes. Had several instances where the next drop was .02 miles down the same street but the drop takes me 3 + miles to another drop. Did I miss something during the scanning process at the warehouse? I ended up bringing 2 dozen packages back when I went 1 1/2 hr over my delivery block.


Basically it means your way of sorting the packages and loading in your vehicle is not efficient and not conducive of easily finding the package that your app indicates.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

nighthawk398 said:


> Sort alphabetically by street name


Totally illogical. Sort by weight, so you get rid of the heavier, hard to carry items first.


----------



## oicu812

I will be switching to a new method of sorting. I will organize the packages by customers phone numbers. I will also sort packages by value. Expensive stuff goes in the trunk. $10 or less stuff goes on the front seat. Paper towels, diapers, and toilet paper are left back at the station.


----------



## Frœsty

oicu812 said:


> I will be switching to a new method of sorting. I will organize the packages by customers phone numbers. I will also sort packages by value. Expensive stuff goes in the trunk. $10 or less stuff goes on the front seat. Paper towels, diapers, and toilet paper are left back at the station.


I have a real job now but love it.

"You forgot the dog food, too, sir!!!"
"No, I did not!"


----------



## oicu812

I would take the heavy pet food boxes. I like to throw it over the gate with the dogs in the yard and see the boxes break open sending dog food all over the place. There... your dogs are fed! You can thank me later! If you don't want me feeding your dogs, don't order dog food over the internet. Go buy them in a store yourselves.


----------



## Monkchoi

oicu812 said:


> I sort all my packages by zones. Each zone occupies different sections of the car. The app tells you the size and type of package for the stop (only for single package stops; for multiple package stops, size classification only shows up during scan): envelope (small), envelope (medium), envelope (large), box (small), box (large), box (very large), etc. All the ones that say envelope are the brown ones. Ones that aren't classified as envelope or box with just a size given are ones that are in non-standard packaging, white bags, odd sized, plain manufacturer packaging, etc. Occasionally the size of the package in the app won't match the actual size of the package in your car.
> 
> I don't have time to sort packages by street names, ascending numbers of addresses, peoples' last names, men or women, etc. I'm in and out of the station in 10 minutes or less. If you're going to do some OCD sorting, load all of your packages and leave the station. Find some place to park and do your OCD thing. Don't occupy station space just because you need 30 minutes or more to figure shit out and examine each and every package with all of the packages spread out all over the ground. Load and GTFO!
> 
> Basically it means your way of sorting the packages and loading in your vehicle is not efficient and not conducive of easily finding the package that your app indicates.


Guilty as charged!  I take advantage of all the spaces I need to sort. Sometimes, I place boxes on someone else racks and car.


----------



## oicu812

I use my new method of sorting and was able to finish faster than my old method.


----------

